
Ask HN: How might you find a co-founder who can code and will work hard? - BobLasersReveng
I&#x27;d like to spend a couple months going all in on an idea. It&#x27;ll need an app and I&#x27;m a developer so that&#x27;s something I can make but I think having a second person would really help things along.<p>I don&#x27;t know anyone who would be willing to help. I know getting the wrong co-founder can be worse than going it alone. I need someone who is as focused as I am and will work with my idea instead of offering peripheral ideas that will slow things down.<p>Any hope for me or should I go it alone?
======
kw123
You would need somebody who believes in your idea or shares your vision. I
have been on the other side, but was just not as convinced and hard to get
motivated. So I feel I know why a potential helper may not actually help, even
offered with shares.

------
gus_massa
How much equity will your cofounder get? 50% or 10%?

~~~
BobLasersReveng
Probably 50/50

